

How many Russians on Y Combinator? Does Hacker News better that Habr? - akostrikov

Hello, everybody! I`m far away from Silicon Valley, but find this site very interesting. My question is simple: are there Russians/ex-Soviets on this site? Uncle-Sam(Russian irony in nickname?=)) posted Russia related news at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2507006. And question for them(if they are). Do You agree that Ycombinator is more informative even for Russia(not local news, of course) than habr?
My last and only post about Russia and hacker-news users. Just want to check status.
======
maxsmith007
Privet s Seattla

